# Sears has the Tivo HD for $199



## NA9D (May 26, 2008)

Hey guys,

I've been contemplating picking up my second TivoHD. I've been browsing eBay and found a guy selling several for $225 w/free shipping. Not bad. I went to the Tivo site to see about the refurbs for $199 - they are sold out, plus you'd have to pay tax on the $199.

So I went and purchased one from the guy on eBay. Then I was doing some more looking around online to see if there was still the live.com coupon available for eBay. There isn't apparently, but I did see that Sears.com is selling the HD for $199!

Frankly, I was sick because $199 for a brand new box is a fantastic deal. Most other places online are at least $250...

Oh well, I'm a good e-Bay person and honored my purchase... 

I'll soon be ending subscriptions on my Replays and will have completely converted to Tivo...


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

> We are sorry, the following item(s) and/or quantity are no longer available for delivery. See more information below.


Looks like a no go in Minneapolis.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2009)

If you go to Sears they may still have some units there, they ring up at $199. I just bought one there on thursday 2-5-09.


----------



## debest (May 24, 2003)

I just called the sears store in Tigard, OR (near Portland). The sales guy said that they've stopped carrying Tivo units...


----------



## Durfman (Nov 19, 2001)

I called my Sears and they said they have sold out of them "a long time ago". Also, sears.com doesn't have any in stock and it removes it from your cart if you try to add it.


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

For want it is worth, I had to go the the actual Sears store in Salt Lake. They had one left (at the $199+ price) even though the website said they didn't. I did not check the stores in the valley (too far to drive)


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

I saw one at the Sears in Willow Grove, PA on Friday. It was listed at 299. though.


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

stujac said:


> I saw one at the Sears in Willow Grove, PA on Friday. It was listed at 299. though.


I asked the sale clerk to look it up. The shelf sign said $299, but it was $199 in their system


----------



## mentalcase (Jan 31, 2009)

I ended up finding a few at my local sears yesterday night. All the busier sears were out of stock but this store had 5. I was able to get the $199 price matched but the salesman also gave me other discounts. Ended up walking out of the store with a brand new tivo hd for 173 after tax. Now I just gotta wait for cablevision to come install my cablecard.


----------



## jweaver15 (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought one at the willow grove, PA sears today for $199...no idea how many they had left.
:up:


----------



## melissa12345 (Sep 9, 2007)

our sears in silverdale is all out but next shipment this coming tues. for $199,so i will check back at the sears store on tues...


----------



## Mesickstan (Jul 31, 2008)

I got a Tivo HD on clearance last month for $120 + tax at the local Sears store (Traverse City, Mi). Looks like it had been there a while as it had four or five price stickers starting at $299.


----------



## shocked (Jul 10, 2006)

debest said:


> I just called the sears store in Tigard, OR (near Portland). The sales guy said that they've stopped carrying Tivo units...


I drove to the Tigard, Oregon store Sunday night, where they said they had 2 in stock. They could not find one, so I had them call Clackamas (other side of Portland) and they had one. I paid for it in Tigard ($199) and drove to Clackamas and picked it up. I would suggest going into the store instead of calling.


----------



## NA9D (May 26, 2008)

Well, I ended up realizing I had a $40 gift card at Sears and I never shop there. So I went to the Sear Essentials in Palatine, IL today near my office. They had two TivoHDs plus the display unit. Price was $199. I purchased it. Now to figure out what to do with the one I just bought on eBay. It's still got 10 months worth of service on it. Guess I'll put it up on eBay once it arrives from the guy who sold it to me!


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

I checked at the Sears store at Alderwood Mall (Lynnwood, WA) this morning and they were out of stock, but confirmed the price drop in their computer. They checked the Aurora (north Seattle) store and they had two in stock. Now they only have one. 

Thanks, NA9D for the headsup. :up:


----------



## rb_la (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up! I found one at my local sears essentials and another 10 miles away.


----------



## NA9D (May 26, 2008)

One note of caution at these Sears stores:

Ask to open the box first and make sure all the stuff is there. I got home last night with my new box and it was missing the power cord! Called Tivo and they suggested I go back to Sears and exchange it. So I called the Sears where I bought mine and asked them to hold the other one. I drove the 30 minutes back there with my box. The guy in the electronics department wanted to open up the second box to make sure that the cord was in there. I was going to ask the same. When he opened it, it was clear that this had been a returned item and the box with the cables and remote and manual were all missing! It did have the power cord. So he gave me the power cord and I kept the box I'd bought and left.

Both boxes looked to be factory sealed and had the security devices wrapped around them. 

So ask them to look inside!


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

The Sears website no longer sells it at 199 (or at any price)


----------



## dallastx (Sep 27, 2007)

As of about 30 mins ago, the Sears store at the Irving Mall, Irving had 4 TiVoHD's left after I bought 1 for 199 (216 w/tax). I opened the box and it was definitely all there and appeared to be a brand new unit.
This is still on Sear's Web site at

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/search_10153_12605?keyword=tivo+hd


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Again, you can't buy it online. When I put one in the cart and checked out it came back unavailable.


----------



## michael new (Jan 13, 2006)

Priced Match at BB went good for me.


----------



## NA9D (May 26, 2008)

michael new said:


> Priced Match at BB went good for me.


Effen sweet! Never thought of that...


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

michael new said:


> Priced Match at BB went good for me.


How ... by printing out the Sears web page?


----------



## michael new (Jan 13, 2006)

well as it was Sears is right across the street. So I told the CSR I needed to PM but the item was not in the add, she said thats fine and I told her the price, she then attempted to call and I told her Oh I have the online add if you need that and she said oh ok and I told her I went this morning to check for myself but becouse I was a reward zone meber I wanted to purchase here. Thats it! Good Luck!


----------



## obiwann (Jun 20, 2002)

I just bought one (for $199) at the Sears at Hulen Mall in Fort Worth. There was one more on the shelf. Both appear to have been returned (mine had a cablecard number written on the "getting started" poster). I DIDN'T get an additional discount for the returned unit, because I didn't realize it had been returned when I bought it. Oddly, everything in the box was sealed up -- cables, TiVo itself, even the batteries for the peanut!

It seems to work fine, but I guess the real test will be when I hook up an antenna to it.


----------



## M3 Adjuster (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks to the OP for starting this thread. I have been scouring ebay and the Tivo site for a refurb, after seeing the series 3 refurbs a month or so ago and not jumping... The refurb S3s vanished and now none at all. I've been simultaneously waiting for M cards to become available here in DFW with FIOS. Upon seeing this thread last night, I was going to look at lunch at Sears but recalled that I had a $100 best buy gift card from X-mas after seeing michael new's note! I printed off the sale price from Sears online, raced home to get the gift card and went to the Best Buy in Lewisville this evening and they matched the $199 price. SWEET!! 

I am now upgrading from phone/broadband to FIOS triple play and excited about leaving Direct TV after basically being with DirecTV since 1993. My trusty Directivo will probably stay in the rack however since it has so many shows on it...


----------



## lenrak (Nov 25, 2003)

Just picked one up from the white plains ny store. One more left on the shelf.


----------



## xsirenonthe101x (Jul 10, 2006)

Just got 2 today. One at Sears in northern NJ for $199.99 and the other at BB. BB pricematched based on the list price on the Sears Website. Again, $199.99


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I hit the Sears close to my house, no luck.
They had a sign, $299, but no TiVo's.

Hit the one closer to my old place, they had one left at $199.

Now I have to find a time when my daughter isn't recording on the old S2 to swap it out.

I'll, and she'll, be glad to be rid of the set top box feeding the S2, as it often doesn't get the channel change quite right.


phox


----------



## debest (May 24, 2003)

shocked said:


> I drove to the Tigard, Oregon store Sunday night, where they said they had 2 in stock. They could not find one, so I had them call Clackamas (other side of Portland) and they had one. I paid for it in Tigard ($199) and drove to Clackamas and picked it up. I would suggest going into the store instead of calling.


I went to the Clackamas Store on Tuesday. They didn't have any boxes on the shelves...but they sold me one of their "demo" units for $120. They gave me the remote and the power cord...but no other cables.Got it hooked up with the Comcast Cablecard (M) on Wednesday...so far so good. I usually won't buy a demo unit, but for $120 how could I go wrong.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

My sears was out of stock so i called Tivo direct and they sold one to me for $199 (plus tax)


----------



## Durfman (Nov 19, 2001)

I printed the Sears page out and took it to Best Buy. They compared the model numbers and price matched it for me without any hassle.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Best Buy in Frisco, TX price matched a printout of the Sears web page after verifying that the Irving, TX Sears had it in stock.


----------



## xsirenonthe101x (Jul 10, 2006)

Durfman said:


> I printed the Sears page out and took it to Best Buy. They compared the model numbers and price matched it for me without any hassle.


You'd think by now BB would just lower the damn price already..


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

Why, for each educated shopper (us) there are 5 uneducated ones.


----------



## dimitri2000 (Sep 18, 2007)

Just got one last night at the at the Cross County Mall Sears in Yonkers, NY for $199. I followed the advise of a previous poster above and opened the box before I paid for it. Good thing I checked, in it was an old 240 Series2 Tivo that was a display model sitting on the shelf forever and was probably put back in a Tivo HD box by an unwitting employee reboxing the shelf merchandise. They got another one and it was new and intact. If anybody goes there, there are 3 empty Tivo HD boxes on the shelf, but have 4 unopened ones in the back. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Len McRiddles (Dec 21, 2002)

I just picked one up an hour ago at the Sears store at the Summit Park Mall in Niagara Falls, NY. They still had 3 more in stock according to the clerk.


----------



## paNX2K&SE-R (Jan 17, 2007)

I just got back from our local Sears here in Pittsburgh with our new Tivo HD for $199 thanks to this thread.


----------



## NiteCourt (Mar 31, 2005)

I just picked up two at the Erie, PA Sears. They now have one left in stock.


----------



## Daghain (Feb 12, 2009)

My store doesn't have any. 

I'm going to Best Buy and see if they'll match the price.


----------



## jby (Aug 2, 2005)

Saw the PM stuff with sears, thought i'd give it a shot.
Port Richey, FL (GulfView Square)

Short story:


BB said 'it's a delivery only price' and told me to beat it. walked 50 yards to the sears store, they not only had them for $199, but had 4 of them. So I bought 2. Tell BB it's not 'delivery only'. I thought about going back to BB to rough up the manager, but sears gave me 5&#37; off for using my sears card (which I had), so I didn't. Screw you BB! 2 tivohd's for $406 and change.

Long story:

A directv customer from WAY back, i have 3 directivos with lifetime subs. I've been looking to move to HD for a while now, but after dtv ditched tivo and put out that alpha product, I sat and waited. Then Verizon came by and dug up my whole front yard and put fios in. I still said no to dtv hd and no to fios (cause they harassed me for a month trying to move to fios). But then my TV died and I got an hdtv. So now it's time to move. With the tivohd and cable cards, it's time to jump to fios. it's cheaper anyway, plus you cant buy dtv's crap anymore, you lease. Can't wait a year to see if dtv's new tivo box is tivo hardware or their box with some tivo 'skin' on it. bye bye, dtv! Hello, TiVO! glad to be back!

I will enjoy telling dtv that i'm switching because of TiVO.


----------



## maggiefan (Feb 16, 2009)

Got the TiVo HD at Sears last week. All the display signs and the sticker on the box said $299. 99, but it scanned at $199.99, it was the last one too. Got lucky.


----------



## matt-o (Oct 13, 2000)

Picked up one for my dad - ditto signs say $299 but in the system for $199

It was a bit sad the clerk went so far as to tell me that this location has never sold a single TivoHD! and that this was the one and only unit in the system. I believe him since there was a shipping sticker on the box that was over 1 year old. Tivo has got to do something to get the product into customers hand! 

I think Tivo sells itself but to do this people have got to see it to believe it. to tell the truth I am a bit afraid that Sears is likely doing this to clear them out since they are not selling. As a long time S1 user if this is true I fear for the future of Tivo as a company. I have my concerns about the lifetime subscription at the moment.


----------



## gmehojah (Oct 5, 2004)

I saw this deal on Slickdeals.net, while searching for a good deal on TivoHDs. I also checked out the refurbed prices at Tivo.com, but they were all out. To my surprise the deal at Sears popped up on one of my searches and while they were no longer available on sears.com, my local (and only) sears had ONE left on the shelf. I snagged it when the store opened two days ago. I replaced my Series II single tuner model and am VERY pleased.

The drive is waaaaay too small, so I already have a new WD 1TB drive on order to replace it. Funny how much easier it appears to upgrade tivos than when I did it using the Linux boot disk and command lines four years ago 

Greg


----------



## bbmertz (Feb 16, 2009)

Durfman said:


> I printed the Sears page out and took it to Best Buy. They compared the model numbers and price matched it for me without any hassle.


Worked for me too in Los Angeles. Most of the Sears stores are out of stock in the LA area, but price match was easy at Best Buy. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## M3 Adjuster (Feb 11, 2009)

jby said:


> Saw the PM stuff with sears, thought i'd give it a shot.
> Port Richey, FL (GulfView Square)
> 
> Short story:
> ...


You definitely should have gone back to the Best Buy with your receipt in hand from buying the units at Sears and informed the manager. Nice that you got an aditional discount with the Sears card..


----------



## SpiritualPoet (Jan 14, 2007)

Circuit City stores have the TiVO HD for $249.99 (if any are in stock).


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Can someone answer a subscription question I have, should I add one of these TiVo HDs to my other 3 TiVo DVRs? Or should I find a more appropriate forum?


----------



## jby (Aug 2, 2005)

M3 Adjuster said:


> You definitely should have gone back to the Best Buy with your receipt in hand from buying the units at Sears and informed the manager. Nice that you got an aditional discount with the Sears card..


When they had a bunch in stock, plus a $20 spot to buy them, it didn't seem worthwhile. It would have been one of those 'moral victories'. I'll take the $20. Now, if they were out, that would have been a different story...


----------



## Daghain (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, I failed in my attempt for a $199 Tivo from Best Buy. 

The guy would only give me the price match if Sears had it in stock - to his credit he called 3 different area stores, with no luck. So, I'm going to order it from NewEgg online, it's $249.99 there. And, the wireless card is $39.99.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

M3 Adjuster said:


> Thanks to the OP for starting this thread. I have been scouring ebay and the Tivo site for a refurb, after seeing the series 3 refurbs a month or so ago and not jumping... The refurb S3s vanished and now none at all. I've been simultaneously waiting for M cards to become available here in DFW with FIOS. Upon seeing this thread last night, I was going to look at lunch at Sears but recalled that I had a $100 best buy gift card from X-mas after seeing michael new's note! I printed off the sale price from Sears online, raced home to get the gift card and went to the Best Buy in Lewisville this evening and they matched the $199 price. SWEET!!
> 
> I am now upgrading from phone/broadband to FIOS triple play and excited about leaving Direct TV after basically being with DirecTV since 1993. My trusty Directivo will probably stay in the rack however since it has so many shows on it...


Unplug the phone cable and video cable from directv before you cancel the service to preserve your recordings on the old box..just in case


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

My local Sears stores only have the display models remaining. They offered an additional 5&#37; discount, but that wasn't worth it to me. I took the printout from sears.com to Best Buy, and they price matched with no hassle. 

Note that Sears did confirm that the Tivo HD was a discontinued item and they would not be getting any more stock. The associate suspected that this meant they may be getting a new model within the next month or so. My guess is that maybe it will just have a slightly larger hard drive. If there was a radical change around the corner, like a Series 4, I would expect the current XL model to be on clearance also, and I haven't seen that.


----------



## jgruiz (Dec 28, 2001)

I looked on 3 of the local Sears stores for Tivo HD's and none of them had any available, only the display units and none of them looked in good enough shape to buy them. So I called Tivo to cancel a Tivo Series 2 I don't use anymore and they offered me a new TIVO HD for $199.99, free shipping and also a free Tivo wireless adapter.


----------



## yessirrom (Jan 27, 2008)

I just picked up 2 TivoHD units (new in the box) from Costco for $147.00ea. They had three. One left when I left.


----------



## Reidsch (Dec 4, 2002)

Best Buy matched the price for me with no problem.


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

yessirrom said:


> I just picked up 2 TivoHD units (new in the box) from Costco for $147.00ea. They had three. One left when I left.


Really! How did you get that price? I haven't seen them at our Costco in PA (stinks). Any instant rebates, etc?


----------



## Keweenaw (Jan 21, 2002)

magilladke said:


> Really! How did you get that price? I haven't seen them at our Costco in PA (stinks). Any instant rebates, etc?


Checked my local Costco. Commerce, Michigan. They had one TivoHD box with a sign that said $149. I didn't see anymore on the shelves. Rang up as $100 at the register.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Keweenaw said:


> Checked my local Costco. Commerce, Michigan. They had one TivoHD box with a sign that said $149. I didn't see anymore on the shelves. Rang up as $100 at the register.


Holy cow, that is a heck of a deal! 
I guess it was your lucky day.


----------



## matt-o (Oct 13, 2000)

sure would like to know what is the reason behind the clearance.. anyone know about any newer model intros in the works?


----------



## Keweenaw (Jan 21, 2002)

spocko said:


> Holy cow, that is a heck of a deal!
> I guess it was your lucky day.


It has a small dent in the side that I saw once I had the box open at home. It was brand new unopened, but on close inspection you can see where the outside of the box is marked in the same location as the dent.

If they had more at costco, I'd exchange it, but they don't and it seems to be working perfectly.

Maybe that's why it was only $100, but I didn't see anything on the box that opened or damaged when I bought it. All cables/remotes were obvously unopened and the tivo itself looked to be still in it's original packing.

Getting my cablecard today.


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

Everyone must know about the deal.

Costco - not in stock
Sears - not in stock
Best Buy - not in stock


----------



## Daghain (Feb 12, 2009)

My Best Buy had 6 or 8 in stock - but wouldn't give me the Sears price.

Newegg has been the best deal I could get.


----------



## LUVmyTIVOinKC (Jul 25, 2000)

I picked one up at a Sears in Kansas City today. Last one. The guy was mad that I made him open it up to make sure all the parts were included.


----------



## egkor (Jan 19, 2004)

Picked up 2 TivoHD units (on 2/14/09) at a Sears in Houston, $199/ea., after seeing this thread.

Brand new factory sealed boxes. All pieces/parts present.

Have been running them both with SA M-cards, and My DVR Extenders, Comcast cable.

Happily returned 2 brain-dead Comcast DVRs. Great to be back with Tivo.

-Gary K


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

matt-o said:


> sure would like to know what is the reason behind the clearance.. anyone know about any newer model intros in the works?


I'm curious too. There was some discussion/speculation in the following thread, but nobody seems to know for sure:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=418428


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

I went to my local Sears in Frederick, MD yesterday and all they had was the display unit. The Sears guy wouldn't even discuss the possibility of selling me the display unit (much less doing so at a discount) as he checked the computer and told me that there were more coming in and that $199.00 was the selling price and could issued me a rain check. 

I took the rain check, but I don't actually believe they will get more in, but what do I know? I'll check in next week to see what's up and bring up the possibility of purchasing the display unit again.


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

Ladd Morse said:


> I went to my local Sears in Frederick, MD yesterday and all they had was the display unit. The Sears guy wouldn't even discuss the possibility of selling me the display unit (much less doing so at a discount) as he checked the computer and told me that there were more coming in and that $199.00 was the selling price and could issued me a rain check.
> 
> I took the rain check, but I don't actually believe they will get more in, but what do I know? I'll check in next week to see what's up and bring up the possibility of purchasing the display unit again.


Wow, that's great. I asked about a rain check and they told me they don't do it on Electronics. Take it and run 

The Sears in PA couldn't order any new ones so he said at least a month. Hopefully that isn't your case and you get it sooner!

The Sears guys said to try KMart since he couldn't see their inventory.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Someone want to share the printout with me?


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

I even tried a CC that was closing in our area ... no joy.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

No great deals at CC just yet - Tivo HD unit only, no cables, no remote - $202.

Went across the street to Sears and got a new in box THD for $199.


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

jfh3 said:


> No great deals at CC just yet - Tivo HD unit only, no cables, no remote - $202.
> 
> Went across the street to Sears and got a new in box THD for $199.


You guys are making me jealous. I'm in the PA area and can't find any. I saw someone get one in DE but that's about a 50 min drive for me each way.

Congrats!


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

magilladke said:


> You guys are making me jealous. I'm in the PA area and can't find any. I saw someone get one in DE but that's about a 50 min drive for me each way.
> 
> Congrats!


Same here... I was in Sears Monday, they said they were getting some in that week. So Thursday I printed out the Sears web site price to PM at Best Buy. I didn't get to BB until Friday, and they couldn't find it on the sears website. -So no PM.

Went back to Sears yesterday, they didn't get any in, and none of the other Sears have them. They did have the demo model, but the manager said it was crippled, and only played a demo loop.


----------



## Zoinks1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow - as of right now (Sunday morning) amazon.com has the TiVo HD for $239, and the HD XL for $498. Of course, the prices of TiVos at amazon fluctuate daily.


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

Zoinks1 said:


> Wow - as of right now (Sunday morning) amazon.com has the TiVo HD for $239, and the HD XL for $498. Of course, the prices of TiVos at amazon fluctuate daily.


Yea I saw that for the Tivo HD ... plus $13 shipping. $200 still seems to be my point to buy a Tivo HD.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

JayMan747 said:


> Same here... I was in Sears Monday, they said they were getting some in that week. So Thursday I printed out the Sears web site price to PM at Best Buy. I didn't get to BB until Friday, and they couldn't find it on the sears website. -So no PM.
> 
> Went back to Sears yesterday, they didn't get any in, and none of the other Sears have them. They did have the demo model, but the manager said it was crippled, and only played a demo loop.


The "crippled" box playing the demo loop can be reset by rebooting the box, going through getting started and NOT selecting demo mode.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I was going to buy another as a spare, but looks like Sears is getting out of the Tivo selling business (or there is a new box coming we don't know about)

I've called all the Sears in the Denver area - they all tell me the same thing - no units in stock and they can't order any more - shows as UNAVAILABLE in the system, which two different people told me means that Sears has discontinued carrying that item (Sears stock 57707).

Looks like I got the last one in this area last night.


----------



## Prepper (Aug 6, 2003)

jfh3 said:


> I've called all the Sears in the Denver area - they all tell me the same thing - no units in stock and they can't order any more - shows as UNAVAILABLE in the system, which two different people told me means that Sears has discontinued carrying that item (Sears stock 57707).
> 
> Looks like I got the last one in this area last night.


This past Monday I went to the Sears Essentials on Evans and they had 2 brand new ones. But I needed to wait until Friday to buy them. I ended up working late Friday and literally got to the store as they were locking the door but the guy let me in and they only had one left so I bought it.

I had bought one the week earlier at Circuit City (also the last one, brand new) and needed one more for a total of 3. Couldn't find any at the K-Marts or Sears down here in the Springs except for the shelf unit at the Sears near the Broadmoor. The manager gave it to me for $150. It's for the bedroom and it looks new so we'll see.

Now I can call and get rid of DirecTV and take advantage of my courtesy services as an employee at Comcast (finally).

Anyway, thanks again to the original poster and the forum because I wouldn't have been able to get the other two without knowing about this deal.


----------



## whysoserious? (Sep 18, 2008)

Earlier tonight I picked up the last Tivo Hd at Sears Essentials in Lawnside, NJ. The guy helping me said they might get more but I highly doubt it. That place was a ghost town. I think I was the only customer in the whole entire store. lol.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Well, I bit the bullet and got another TivoHD.

As of 4:10pm I left one on the shelf at the Sears @ Town East Mall in Mesquite.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

For those of you not getting lucky at sears or price-matching don't forget you call call Tivo directly and buy one for $199. (existing customers)


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

Flyinace2000 said:


> For those of you not getting lucky at sears or price-matching don't forget you call call Tivo directly and buy one for $199. (existing customers)


Is that a brand new one or factory renewed?


----------



## darksurtur (Jan 2, 2008)

magilladke said:


> Is that a brand new one or factory renewed?


It's a new one; I just did this today. Tax is charged in almost all states.

P.S. I got the offer while canceling an existing S2 DVR going from a 1-year sub to monthly. Not sure if this applies to anyone. They said I could only transfer the existing S2 sub I was trying to cancel to it, but really they just send you the box, and you can do with it what you will. I will be putting a MSD lifetime on mine, as I have two other S2 DTs, then canceling the one they didn't originally let me.


----------



## beobuff (Feb 7, 2009)

jfh3 said:


> No great deals at CC just yet - Tivo HD unit only, no cables, no remote - $202.
> 
> Went across the street to Sears and got a new in box THD for $199.


Had exactly the same experience as you here in eastern MA. Local CC had only a used demo unit for $210 (30% off MSRP) with no box and no giblets. Given the high failure rate of the HDs on these units, I wasn't interested in one with high mileage. So I drove across town and scored a new unit at the local Sears for $199.00. If you can't find one in stock at your local Sears store, they are usually very willing to call around and check inventory at other Sears stores in the area for a customer.


----------



## Flyinace2000 (Aug 2, 2005)

magilladke said:


> Is that a brand new one or factory renewed?


Brand new!


----------



## nolanski (Mar 27, 2006)

Went to my Sears today they wouldn't even give me a raincheck


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

Since it sounds like some people are able to get a CableCard install from Verizon w/o the Service Charge - I may have to roll the dice. I'd try and get the box directly from Tivo and ask for the $199 deal.

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r21967448-TIVO-Cable-Cards


----------



## tchescat2000 (Jul 5, 2002)

I got one on Friday from Sears. They had one left and their inventory said they had two. While he was looking for the second (my parents were interested in one if they had it), I saw they had a price of $189 where the display was. So when he got back without the second, I said, can I pricematch a lower price? He said it depended on what store, I said your own and pointed him to the $189 label. He didn't want to give me the 10&#37; price match, but did give me at $189. I found it interesting that the Tivo was shipped to them 11/07 (sitting for over a year!). Either way it works. I got 3 months free service from Tivo (GET3FREE) and I gave Time Warner a hard time about their DVR being crap (8300HDC), so they discounted my plan for a year, gave me all the pay channels for free for a month, and waved the $40 cablecard install fee (made sure to get multistream). I basically told them I could have gone to Dish and got a free DVR, but because I wanted to stay with Cable I paid over $200 for my own DVR and that they should do something for my troubles.


----------



## ITGuy72 (Aug 10, 2005)

Just picked one up from Sears in White Plains, NY yesterday. :up:


----------



## wpmulligan (Nov 13, 2006)

Last Saturday I want to the three Sears stores in Northern Virginia with no luck. All three were sold out. The guy at the final one indicated there were none in the warehouse and that that usually means Sears isn't selling that item anymore.

I had called TiVo earlier in the week and asked if they would match the Sears price and, after consulting his manager, the CSR said they couldn't do that. But I wasn't threatening to cancel the service on my S2.

Sunday night I ordered an HD from Amazon for $250. It was at my home and installed by Tuesday night.


----------



## Andrea4 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not already a Tivo customer. I've been thinking about getting one. I have a Motorola DVR from Charter. I like it but I have a Western Digital External Hard Drive connected to it. (Not My DVR Expander) and it's been acting weird. So I just want a bigger DVR so I don't have to deal with an external hard drive. Anyways, you maybe didn't need to know all that for the purpose of this thread.

So I went to Sears just to check out this deal. And the sticker price for a Tivo HD was $199 but they didn't have any. The guy acted like he could order one thongh. But who knows what would it would have said if I wanted him to order one for me. I just wasn't even sure if it was the DVR I wanted since it said 20 hours of recording time in HD. Now I know that it's suppose to do 180 hrs in standard definition, which is more what I'm looking for. But if I do want to try price matching at a Best Buy, where's the print-out? I can't find it on the Sears website.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

wpmulligan said:


> Last Saturday I want to the three Sears stores in Northern Virginia with no luck. All three were sold out.


Hey, I live in NOVA and I was going to go look this weekend. Mind telling me which 3 Sears stores you visited so I don't duplicate your effort? You can post here or PM me or ignore me completely--your choice! Thanks.


----------



## BTDFXD (Oct 31, 2007)

I can tell you I got the last one in stock at Fair Oaks Mall about 2 weeks ago. Don't know if they may have gotten more but I doubt it.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Andrea4 said:


> So I went to Sears just to check out this deal. And the sticker price for a Tivo HD was $199 but they didn't have any. The guy acted like he could order one thongh. But who knows what would it would have said if I wanted him to order one for me. I just wasn't even sure if it was the DVR I wanted since it said 20 hours of recording time in HD. Now I know that it's suppose to do 180 hrs in standard definition, which is more what I'm looking for. But if I do want to try price matching at a Best Buy, where's the print-out? I can't find it on the Sears website.


The Tivo HD is no longer on the Sears website, so you will have to get BB to call the store to verify the price. The Sears stock number is 57707, if I recall correctly.


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow, maybe Tivo should look into having their Tivo HD priced at $199. They have been in high demand and seem to be flying off the shelf. Perhaps that's the price point everyone is looking for (I sure am)!


----------



## wpmulligan (Nov 13, 2006)

bmgoodman said:


> Hey, I live in NOVA and I was going to go look this weekend. Mind telling me which 3 Sears stores you visited so I don't duplicate your effort? You can post here or PM me or ignore me completely--your choice! Thanks.


Seven Corners, Landmark, and Fair Oaks.

The guy at Fair Oaks seemed to indicate that the empty warehouse means Sears is no longer carrying that item. Also, TiVo no longer appears on the Sears website.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I was able to pick up the last two TivoHDs at the Sears in Stratford Square in Bloomingdale. One for my parents and one for me.


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

I bought the last boxed TiVo HD from the Haywood Mall Sears. Installed, up and running, three months free - no problem.

They have two display models left. I asked to buy one at a discount and was offered 10% off. They were unable to find the remotes, although the cables and manuals were located, so I declined. If they put them on clearance at a good price I will reconsider.


----------



## pgartung (Feb 18, 2008)

I got the last Tivo HD in stock at the Naperville/Aurora IL Sears this weekend. Just waiting on the Mcard install which for some reason requires a truck roll from Comcast.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

My parents bought a TivoHD for $150 + tax at the Costco in Fredericksburg, VA on Saturday 3/14. They were told it was Costco's regular price, but the Costco web site lists it at $279.99, so YMMV.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

I got the 2nd to last TivoHD from Sears in Willow Grove Mall. I called first and they said they had 2 left. I got there and asked to open the box. They didn't want to do it, proclaiming it was new and no need to open. I insisted and when we opened it it turned out to be a return (package open inside) so they gave me an additional 20&#37; off and I ended up walking away with it for $159 plus tax. I'm so proud of myself.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Nugent said:


> I bought the last boxed TiVo HD from the Haywood Mall Sears. Installed, up and running, three months free - no problem.
> 
> They have two display models left. I asked to buy one at a discount and was offered 10% off. They were unable to find the remotes, although the cables and manuals were located, so I declined. If they put them on clearance at a good price I will reconsider.


My goodness, man, why WOULDN'T you get it without the remote?! Just pick up a Harmony. Of course, if you already have two, I understand your reluctance (albeit just barely!)....


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

It's the same remote from the series 1, right? Mine came with one but I've already got the Series 1 remote learned on my MX500.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

no the tivohd remotes are just like the s2 'motes


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Yes-had to relearn all keys-no biggie. It's up and running but I'm holding off on the cable card until *c* starts charging me for their dvr which I'm getting free on another "deal".


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> My goodness, man, why WOULDN'T you get it without the remote?!


The lack of remote was not an issue, but buying it for $199 less 10% was the dealbreaker - I already have a TiVo HD, so there has to be a greater incentive.

I'll take a look tomorrow if they still have it. If they put it on clearance at $100, I'll take it. The Sears saleslady was not able to cut me a deal - how do I get them to cut their losses?

[Anyone want used SD DirecTivos for a reasonable price? ]


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Some people on various deal sites are saying they saw the Tivo listed in this week's Sears ad so possible pricematch options if your Sears is out.


----------



## PhilDVR (Nov 8, 2007)

It shows up in the Sears weekly ad for the Boston area - http://snipurl.com/searstivohd - Good through the 21st. "In store purchases only. Not available in all stores." (must - resist - temptation - to - buy)


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Some people on various deal sites are saying they saw the Tivo listed in this week's Sears ad so possible pricematch options if your Sears is out.


All the Sears I checked with in the Springfield / Fairfax VA area were out of stock.

I took the ad to Best Buy today (Springfield location) and bought 3 brand spankin' new tivos from them for $189.99 each ($199 sears price match - $10 "10% off the difference")

While I was there, I spotted a "special offer" card on the Tivo HD display cards. It was NOT supposed to be there. 

Someone had left an "employee special offer card" out from an employees only "Tivo Event".

I WISH I could have gotten the WHOLE offer!!!

Because I pointed out the card to the guy, he gave me a "token" part of the offer - One free Tivo Wireless adapter.

The WHOLE offer was:
$100 off tivo purchase
Free Tivo Wireless Adapter
$3.99 Monthly Tivo Service?!?

As I said, I WISH I could get that WHOLE offer.

Anywho, 3 Tivo HDs at $189 each + 1 free Tivo wireless adapter is still a good deal.

I can't wait for the Fios guy tomorrow. Goodby DirecTV; Hello TIVO; now I actually have enough tivos for ALL of the TVs!

P.S... Try as I may, I could NOT get amazon.com to price match the $199 price from Sears  I would normally return them... but I've already completed the hard drive upgrades, and it isn't worth the trouble to restore them, ship them back, and re-upgrade new units.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

This is the worst possibly time for me to try and do this but I am severely tempted. I found my local Sears has 2 remaining so I figure if I can get BB to pricematch 2 I can then go buy the 2 at Sears assuming I couldn't get 4 from Best Buy.

I really need to read up on the features from the Tivo HD because I have used the DTV version for so long. Hell I don't even have an HD set yet lol.


----------



## pieler8 (Mar 19, 2009)

I just got two Tivo HD's myself at the Downingtown Best Buy for $189, went to sears.com printed this week's ad with the $199 Tivo, Best Buy priced match no questions asked. 

Will be calling Fios tomorrow to make my appointment to switch from Comcast.

I'm new to Tivo, but I've learned a ton from this forum already. Thanks


----------



## BBURNES (Jun 23, 2004)

I had bought the TiVo HD from Best Buy at full $299 price over the weekend then saw the Sears deal at $199. I bought one from Sears for the bedroom at the sale price and then went across the street to Best Buy who then promptly refunded the $100 difference on my first purchase. So I'm happy.

By the way, I bought the last sealed unit the Sears store had but they still have the floor model which I imagine they'll sell for $20-30 less. It was not plugged in -- so it should be in good shape.

Crestwood Plaza Sears, St. Louis.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Our local Sears has one display and two "boxed" (of couse, who knows what condition they are in the box). So I went across the street to BB. First CS bi!ch calls Sears then tells me that "They say they're $199 if you buy the service...$299 without it." I say "What service?" She says "I don't know; that's just what they said." I said "That's baloney. Sears is selling them for $199 flat out; no strings." She really cops an attitude with me, so another CS rep (a guy), says he'll call. He confirms it's $199, so I get a brand, spankin' new TiVo HD for $199. It's gonna be an anniversary present for me and the wife  Can't wait to MRV it with my original S3.


----------



## 911medic (Mar 17, 2009)

I took my Minneapolis Sears ad from the Sunday paper into BB last night (much closer than Sears, so I didn't even check there). The BB rep says he'll price match IF and only IF he calls around to the local Sears stores and they have it in stock. Mercifully, the second Sears he called did have them in stock, so I walked out of there last night with 2 new TiVo HDs for $199 each.


----------



## Tekniqal (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for creating this thread, I'm stoked about getting my first Tivo this weekend!


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

911medic said:


> I took my Minneapolis Sears ad from the Sunday paper into BB last night (much closer than Sears, so I didn't even check there). The BB rep says he'll price match IF and only IF he calls around to the local Sears stores and they have it in stock. Mercifully, the second Sears he called did have them in stock, so I walked out of there last night with 2 new TiVo HDs for $199 each.


Do you know which Sears he talked to that had it in stock?


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> It's gonna be an anniversary present for me and the wife  Can't wait to MRV it with my original S3.


 it's a joyfull thing

void the warranty
drop in a 1 T HD


----------



## dresden69 (Mar 20, 2009)

kinda upset now.. went to Sears in Lynnwood, WA... saw the price of 199... asked if they have any coming in.. they said no... went to BB to get price match, took picture of the price with my phone.. best they could do for me was 249.00.. so I bought two.

Might be a weekend project for me to get my 100.00 from BB.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dresden69 said:


> kinda upset now.. went to Sears in Lynnwood, WA... saw the price of 199... asked if they have any coming in.. they said no... went to BB to get price match, took picture of the price with my phone.. best they could do for me was 249.00.. so I bought two.
> 
> Might be a weekend project for me to get my 100.00 from BB.


I would go back and try with either the print out from Sears.com or go by Sears and snag their weekly ad. I would just say you just realized they didn't price match it correctly. Since the pricematch was previously approved, it shouldn't matter if the item is oos now. You may also want to try another Best Buy just in case.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I hate BB, but I price-matched there since returns at BB are a lot easier (in my experience) than dealing with someone like Sears. Plus I was 99&#37; sure I'd get a new, in-the-box TiVo HD. At Sears I didn't want to mess with forcing them to open the box, then dickering some more if it was a returned unit.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

alyssa said:


> it's a joyfull thing
> 
> void the warranty
> drop in a 1 T HD


Actually, my original S3 has a 750gb Seagate, so I'll have plenty of networked storage.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Actually, my original S3 has a 750gb Seagate, so I'll have plenty of networked storage.


How many HD hours does that get you? This is one of my concerns since I am used to 400 hours per Tivo. Obviously there is some duplication of shows there since I don't have TTG currently. I couldn't find a good guide anywhere that gives you a general idea how many gb get how many SD/HD hours.


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

I just printed out the Sears ad and took it to the Eagan, Minnesota Best Buy. I asked the nice young man there if they would match the ad, and he went off to ask his supervisor. He came back a couple of minutes later and said "no problem", so I walked out with a new $199 TiVo HD. They obviously didn't check stock at Sears, since every one is bone dry in the Twin Cities. They had 3 more on the shelf when I left.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> How many HD hours does that get you? This is one of my concerns since I am used to 400 hours per Tivo. Obviously there is some duplication of shows there since I don't have TTG currently. I couldn't find a good guide anywhere that gives you a general idea how many gb get how many SD/HD hours.


Gives me 97 hours....adding the HD will give me about 120 total. If that's not enough, I need to get a life


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

Tivogre said:


> All the Sears I checked with in the Springfield / Fairfax VA area were out of stock.
> 
> I took the ad to Best Buy today (Springfield location) and bought 3 brand spankin' new tivos from them for $189.99 each ($199 sears price match - $10 "10% off the difference")
> 
> ...


I purchased mine at BB and they price matched, but didn't give me $10 (or 110%). Hmmm ...


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

magilladke said:


> I purchased mine at BB and they price matched, but didn't give me $10 (or 110%). Hmmm ...


Same here. I asked about the 10% of the difference, but they said they didn't do that. I didn't make an issue of it, was just happy to get the price match.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The answer I always get is they only give 10% if you pricematch it after purchase. At the time of sale they only match it. In other words you have to buy it at BB price and walk over to the customer service counter to pricematch it for the 110%.


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> The answer I always get is they only give 10% if you pricematch it after purchase. At the time of sale they only match it. In other words you have to buy it at BB price and walk over to the customer service counter to pricematch it for the 110%.


That was my guess, but still seems like a strange policy. Anyhow, was still happy to get out of there w/$199 + tax. Now all I have to do is debate about slapping a lifetime on there or not. I already have 2 series 2's w/lifetimes.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## armstrda (Mar 22, 2009)

magilladke said:


> That was my guess, but still seems like a strange policy. Anyhow, was still happy to get out of there w/$199 + tax. Now all I have to do is debate about slapping a lifetime on there or not. I already have 2 series 2's w/lifetimes.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Yeah, I just picked up 3 of them at the Beaverton OR Best Buy on price match. No $10 back though. Oh well, I was just glad because they said they were going to call Sears, but they must not have because I had already called Sears and they were out


----------



## 911medic (Mar 17, 2009)

I do not. I know it wasn't the first store he called tho.


ebf said:


> Do you know which Sears he talked to that had it in stock?


----------



## kberry70 (Jan 28, 2004)

None of the Sears in Metro ATLanta seem to have them....... but I did find a display model at Northpoint in Alpharetta. They sold it to me for $149.00!

What a steal!


----------



## TDoodle (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello,

First post here in the Tivo Community and I have found these forums very helpful to gain information about Tivo products. I just picked up a couple of Tivo HD units at Best Buy yesterday and thought I'd share my experience.

I'd read the various comments about Best Buy matching and not matching Sears' price. So, I decided to just call my local Best Buy, ask for Customer Service and pose the question. I mentioned up front that I understood that Best Buy was under no obligation to match Sears, but that I wanted to check with them before heading down to Sears. The girl said she needed to check with the Manager and get back to me. A few minutes later, she came back on the line and said "yes we will match that price". I never had to show them the Sears advertisement and I have no idea if they checked either.

I think in today's economy, where every sale counts, most managers are going to want to capture the sale rather than lose it to a competitor.

I'm coming from a Comcast Motorola HD DVR box and very much looking forward to using the Tivos. This board has been very helpful in finding answers to the questions I've had about making that transition, so thanks!

Rick


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Price match policies at most stores, including BB, don't require a price match if the local competitor doesn't have any units available for sale. Years ago a Toys R Us clerk insisted on calling the competitor to check availability. She told a customer, I wouldn't have any available either if that was my price. 

The purpose of price match is to capture a sale that would otherwise go to a competitor. No reason to match if a competitor doesn't have any units for sale.

Nothing wrong with asking for a price match but don't get upset if the store sticks to policy.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

lew said:


> Price match policies at most stores, including BB, don't require a price match if the local competitor doesn't have any units available for sale. Years ago a Toys R Us clerk insisted on calling the competitor to check availability. She told a customer, I wouldn't have any available either if that was my price.
> 
> The purpose of price match is to capture a sale that would otherwise go to a competitor. No reason to match if a competitor doesn't have any units for sale.
> 
> Nothing wrong with asking for a price match but don't get upset if the store sticks to policy.


This is true, when we bought our big screen TV Circuit City had it for $400 less than BB, but none of the CC's in our area had them in stock so they didn't price match. We bought it at BB anyway because the BB is 2 miles from our house and the nearest CC was more like 10 and we had to rent a van (thank you Home Depot!) to get the TV home. Fortunately a week or so later BB dropped their price and we used their "30 day price protection" feature to get the lower price.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

Just got the $199 price match from Best Buy in Frederick, MD.

Went to Sears.com, clicked the link for "weekly ads". Somewhere around page 31 was photo and text for the TiVo HD for $199. Zoomed in for best quality. Printed out ad. 

Note that the ad page online just has the price -- the actual ad the appeared in my paper also say "Closeout" -- this may or may not have caused a problem getting the Best Buy price match, but I went with the online version to be safer. 
The TiVo HD is on the Sears.com retail web site, but no price is noted.

I went to Best Buy, picked up a TiVo HD box marked $299 and went to customer service. I said I wanted to purchase the TiVo HD but would like a price match and handed the person the ad printed from the Sears online flyer where I had circled the TiVo HD for $199. Two minutes later I was walking out with my purchase.

Hope this helps some other folks get a good deal!


----------



## Len McRiddles (Dec 21, 2002)

No new units at Sears left with in 50 miles of me. I called Tivo today to see if they would price match. They offered me one for @239.00, and would include the wireless adapter. My house is hard wired so I don't need or want the adapter. I am going to try the BB price match thing.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Len McRiddles said:


> No new units at Sears left with in 50 miles of me. I called Tivo today to see if they would price match. They offered me one for @239.00, and would include the wireless adapter. My house is hard wired so I don't need or want the adapter. I am going to try the BB price match thing.


That's actually a good deal. That's what I ended up paying (with a price match at BB and getting the wireless adapter from Amazon) since the second unit will be for our bedroom and our wireless router is in the basement. Running that much CAT-5 is out of the question.


----------



## Len McRiddles (Dec 21, 2002)

If I can't get the local BB to price match I will go for the deal at Tivo and sell the adapter on eßay.


----------



## tline (Mar 18, 2009)

Posted this in another thread but this might be more appropriate.

Went to Sears to get one for $199. Out of course and not re-stocking. They did have two display models, unplugged and by all appearances, never hooked up. I asked about them and they said they would sell them but upon further research, no box, no remote, manuals, cables, etc. They did find the electrical cord. I plugged one in and hooked it up to a tv and it powered up fine, got to the setup screen. Was hoping it was possibly an 11: Evaluation unit but I don't think it had ever been powered up. They offered it to me for $139. Not so fast. I have to buy a new remote which is at least $50, , no manuals, no cables, etc. Got them to $99. SOLD. 30 day return privileges. Bought a remote on ebay for $15.

One side note. One of the tivos was loose and one had a loss prevention cable attached to it. I wanted to check them both out but they didn't have the proper torx head driver to remove the cable. Didn't matter since the loose one powered up fine.


----------



## mikeyplinley (Mar 25, 2009)

does anyone know if they are still on sale for 199 at sears? online or in store?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

mikeyplinley said:


> does anyone know if they are still on sale for 199 at sears? online or in store?


199.99 is the regular price at Sears now to get rid of stock if your Sears even still has any. You can't buy it online though.


----------



## SOTA (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok so im thinking of ditching my Comcast DVR and from what i have read, ill need to use a cable card in order to make the Tivo HD work.
After reading this post at the Fat Wallet forums fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/901614/m13606328#m13606328 im not so sure i want to give up my Comcast DVR for a worse headache.
Anyone else on Comcast and using a cable card without issue?

Sorry for the lousy URL, but i cant post links yet.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

SOTA said:


> Ok so im thinking of ditching my Comcast DVR and from what i have read, ill need to use a cable card in order to make the Tivo HD work.
> After reading this post at the Fat Wallet forums fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/901614/m13606328#m13606328 im not so sure i want to give up my Comcast DVR for a worse headache.
> Anyone else on Comcast and using a cable card without issue?
> 
> Sorry for the lousy URL, but i cant post links yet.


There are several threads about Comcast and cable cards on this board, it might be worth checking them out. The problem is that Comcast is really a collection of cable systems with a single ownership and as such the equipment, competence of the installers and CSR's all vary wildly. If you mention where you live, someone here who lives in the same service area might be able to give you some more information.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

tline said:


> Got them to $99. SOLD. 30 day return privileges.


You have better negotiating skills than I -- or a better Sears manager. I tried for three weeks to get the display model (no power cord, remote, cables, no anything) down in price and the lowest offer I got was $165. So I went with the Best Buy $199 price match


----------



## SOTA (Aug 23, 2007)

tiassa said:


> There are several threads about Comcast and cable cards on this board, it might be worth checking them out. The problem is that Comcast is really a collection of cable systems with a single ownership and as such the equipment, competence of the installers and CSR's all vary wildly. If you mention where you live, someone here who lives in the same service area might be able to give you some more information.


Thanks tiassa,
I live in the Leominster, MA area. Just got off the phone and the Comcast Rep said they do not offer the M-Cards in my area yet and that i would need two S-cards and would have to pay for the 2nd one 1.95/pr month. Plus the $17.50 for the technician visit. I dont have a problem with either of those charges, but now knowing that ill have 2 cable cards to potentially cause problems doesn't give me the warm and fuzzys.
Ill do some searching here as you suggested.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

As of Saturday, the Bayshore Mall store in Milwaukee, WI still had 3 units. (4, prior to my purchase. )

The Southridge Mall store in Milwaukee had the shelf demo, and was willing to sell it at $199 minus 5&#37;.

Brookfield Square had a shelf demo, but did not offer to sell it.


----------



## SOTA (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone know what the largest size Hard Drive is that you can put in these?
A 1 Terabyte might just close the deal.

Think i found my answer here.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

I just purchased a TivoHD from the Sears deal. It looked like the box may have been opened previously. I asked the sales droid about it but he said that is the way it comes from the factory and has not been opened. I had a $25 gift card so that made the Tivo $175 for me.

Of course, I come home and open the box to find it has been open previously. The inside wasn't packaged as a new Tivo would normally be packaged. I decided to set it up and see if it works. In guided setup, the zip code that was already in there seems to come from an area that is more rural and may or may not have cable tv. So, I am thinking that is why it was returned. Do you think I should return it or keep it?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Generic said:


> I just purchased a TivoHD from the Sears deal. It looked like the box may have been opened previously. I asked the sales droid about it but he said that is the way it comes from the factory and has not been opened. I had a $25 gift card so that made the Tivo $175 for me.
> 
> Of course, I come home and open the box to find it has been open previously. The inside wasn't packaged as a new Tivo would normally be packaged. I decided to set it up and see if it works. In guided setup, the zip code that was already in there seems to come from an area that is more rural and may or may not have cable tv. So, I am thinking that is why it was returned. Do you think I should return it or keep it?


That's EXACTLY why I went to BB for the price match which virtually guaranteed I had a new, never-been-opened, TiVo HD. And, when I got it home, it, indeed, was brand, spankin' new and had never been opened.


----------



## TDoodle (Mar 23, 2009)

Generic said:


> I just purchased a TivoHD from the Sears deal. It looked like the box may have been opened previously. I asked the sales droid about it but he said that is the way it comes from the factory and has not been opened. I had a $25 gift card so that made the Tivo $175 for me.
> 
> Of course, I come home and open the box to find it has been open previously. The inside wasn't packaged as a new Tivo would normally be packaged. I decided to set it up and see if it works. In guided setup, the zip code that was already in there seems to come from an area that is more rural and may or may not have cable tv. So, I am thinking that is why it was returned. Do you think I should return it or keep it?


Once it has left the store with another customer, been opened and configured, then it is a used product in my mind. With the Zip code already entered, my guess is that's another good clue. My Tivo HD units had no previous data configured when I went through the setup today.

I got both my Tivo HDRs from Best Buy this week and they were new and unopened. I think the person at Sears should have been more observant and considered your concern at the point of sale. Both of my Tivos were properly packaged and you could tell they had never been opened. If you want to keep that used unit and try it, then I'd be having a conversation with Sears about a price reduction/refund on that particular unit.

Rick


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

But that's no big deal. I made the Sears guy open mine up and what they said was "new" was actually returned. When I called TiVo to activate it they had to call the previous owner who was still on a 30 day free trial deal and get their "permission". It works perfectly.


----------



## Framed (Mar 25, 2009)

mikeyplinley said:


> does anyone know if they are still on sale for 199 at sears? online or in store?


Like others who tried BB,the first BB I went to would not price match Sears because the manager said that they will not price match any closeout, regardless of retailer.

At Sears, they sold the last display model shortly before I arrived.

Tried a different BB on the way home (5 minutes before closing). Only one in stock and they price matched! Persistence paid off.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> That's EXACTLY why I went to BB for the price match which virtually guaranteed I had a new, never-been-opened, TiVo HD. And, when I got it home, it, indeed, was brand, spankin' new and had never been opened.


Actually, Best Buy has more than its fair share of "box looks like new, but contents are not" incidences.

I just read one last week on the Consumerist web site whereby a person purchased a new DVD player, got it home, took it out of the box, connected it, powered it up and a porn DVD started playing. The person who had purchased and returned the DVD player didn't take the DVD out!

Someone, the original owner or Best Buy had sealed it up and put it back on the shelf for sale as new.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

lew said:


> Price match policies at most stores, including BB, don't require a price match if the local competitor doesn't have any units available for sale. Years ago a Toys R Us clerk insisted on calling the competitor to check availability. She told a customer, I wouldn't have any available either if that was my price. ....


or a variation thereof, "The product _we don't have_ sells for $100 less, too."


----------



## davidmin (Dec 3, 1999)

I got my local sears to sell me their floor model (first time I asked last week the manager said no). For some reason they gave it to me for $119 instead of the $139 clearance price.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ladd Morse said:


> Actually, Best Buy has more than its fair share of "box looks like new, but contents are not" incidences.
> 
> I just read one last week on the Consumerist web site whereby a person purchased a new DVD player, got it home, took it out of the box, connected it, powered it up and a porn DVD started playing. The person who had purchased and returned the DVD player didn't take the DVD out!
> 
> Someone, the original owner or Best Buy had sealed it up and put it back on the shelf for sale as new.


Fortunately that didn't happen. If it had, I'd be back there in a hot flash working that price down some more.


----------



## PIANOCRAT (Mar 8, 2009)

Just got an email from Sears--extra 10&#37; off all sale and clearance merchandise tomorrow, Sunday, March 29th, from 6-9pm. 
The local Sears store has the Tivo HD in stock at $200, so I'm going to pick one up tomorrow evening. WooHoo-my second Tivo for only $180!


----------



## linleymikep (Apr 1, 2009)

is it still on sale for $199.00?


----------



## Andrea4 (Feb 26, 2009)

If it's still on sale at Sears, I plan on buying it. But if I decide after 30 days that I don't want it, can I take it back?


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

It's still on sale...but the "TivoHD for $199" deal is mentioned all over the Internet, so as a consequence, they are tough to find in stock. Sears stores in major markets still seem to receive new shipments in every several weeks...but they don't receive that many, so they sell out in a few days.

The next lowest price is Amazon.com @ $249 shipped.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

JandR has the weekend sale where it's 199.

Edit;

wrong, I saw that in a Best Buy circular for Sunday.


----------



## Mars (Sep 13, 2001)

Went to Sears bought the display model right off the shelf. Was $199 then they marked it down 20% due to missing cables and manual. How do I transfer my lifetime off my series 1 bought in 2000. Do I do it on line with my TiVo account?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Mars said:


> Went to Sears bought the display model right off the shelf. Was $199 then they marked it down 20% due to missing cables and manual. How do I transfer my lifetime off my series 1 bought in 2000. Do I do it on line with my TiVo account?


You would have to call TiVo and have gotten your lifetime service before (I think) Jan 21st 2000 for TiVo to xfer the service.


----------



## PLazovich (May 3, 2006)

bkdtv said:


> It's still on sale...but the "TivoHD for $199" deal is mentioned all over the Internet, so as a consequence, they are tough to find in stock. Sears stores in major markets still seem to receive new shipments in every several weeks...but they don't receive that many, so they sell out in a few days.
> 
> The next lowest price is Amazon.com @ $249 shipped.


I just called Tivo directly and got the $199 price. They matched sears.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

That's because Best Buy dropped their price, effective tomorrow, to 199. Sears is almost completely out of stock.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Hmm with the announcement now of no Directivo till 2010 now maybe I should pick one up while they are on sale.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

stujac said:


> That's because Best Buy dropped their price, effective tomorrow, to 199. Sears is almost completely out of stock.


I'm not disputing this, just curious where you heard it?


----------



## Andrea4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I think this is Sunday's AD and a Tivo HD is $199, when you buy an HDTV. Hasn't that been going on for a while?

http://s645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/franchise1/BB040509/?action=view&current=BB-0405-13.jpg


----------



## engler519 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks to this thread, I found out about the Sears $199 deal. Just want to let those know that may still be looking, I picked up 2 Tivo HD receivers in So Cal for $149 each yesterday. The price on the display tag was $199, but when the girl rang it up, there was an extra clearance bringing the price down. Good surprise for me. Basically a 2 for one deal from MSRP...


----------



## Conard (Nov 15, 2007)

If I pick up one of these super deals and all ready have another Tivo is the second unit eligible for the lower price on a lifetime sub.
I thought that only applied to units purchased from Tivo.
Thanks.


----------



## magilladke (Nov 8, 2005)

Conard said:


> If I pick up one of these super deals and all ready have another Tivo is the second unit eligible for the lower price on a lifetime sub.
> I thought that only applied to units purchased from Tivo.
> Thanks.


Yes. I added another lifetime to my account at the $100 off rate.


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

Can anyone speculate on the reason for these "clearances"? Sears told me when they ran out they had no plans to reorder. If they dont reorder, then they dont stock any HD tivos?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

mp11 said:


> Can anyone speculate on the reason for these "clearances"? Sears told me when they ran out they had no plans to reorder. If they dont reorder, then they dont stock any HD tivos?


The speculation is that the low-end TiVoHD is being discontinued for a model with larger HDD (like the TiVoHD XL). See thread here.


----------



## Andrea4 (Feb 26, 2009)

I got a display model for the clearance price of $149. But it didn't have a power cable. The guy in the store went with me over to radio shack to get one for $8. I sort of said something, but I probably should have been more clear about asking if there was another discount since it was the display model. But I still feel like I got a really good price. And he did say they were discontinued.


----------

